# South Indian Restaurant ?



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Would someone be so kind to suggest some south indian restaurant where they cook decent, mostly vegetarian food, and is not boring to reach and park (ie, in the new part of Dubai, not Karama/Deira) ?

I am not an expert at all but honestly I only found places cooking greasy/oily, without that fresh taste which I find odd in a place like Dubai with such a wide availability of indian workmanship, culture, fresh ingredients supply, etc.

Suggestions on down to earth place that also make deliveries would be even better, but I would appreciate to have tip even if is an upscale place.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Try this place out:

Saravanaa Bhavan - Restaurants

The link is for their Oud Metha location.... that seems to be the closest to 'new Dubai'... otherwise it's in restaurant avenue in karama (the street across from burjuman/spinneys.. Their food is great... for the oil part, make sure to tell them to use less oil when you order, they always accommodate (they don't use too much oil anyway..) hope that helps...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This chain is highly recommended http://www.kamat.ae/


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aappa Kadai in Dubai Marina. That's possibly the best South Indian restaurant that you can come across in Dubai Marina.

I've never been but my cousin loves this place! Try it and let me know what you think. 

Best South indian restaurant in dubai | Aappakadai | Karama | Discovery gardens | Dubai marina | Chennai


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions, it seems like I have got a couple of new places to try ... I will let you know how it compares with my expectations 

Of course if anyone else has suggestion is most welcome both for me and in the interest of future forum readers ;-)

@Bedougirl : Kamat branch in internet city seems to be in a food court shutting down at 19.30 -_-' bummer!  will try maybe at lunch once the mankhool branch since I work in the nearbys.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

@Bedougirl : Kamat branch in internet city seems to be in a food court shutting down at 19.30 -_-' bummer! :D will try maybe at lunch once the mankhool branch since I work in the nearbys.[/QUOTE said:


> I should also have said that it's not strictly south Indian either, but I know the food is good.
> 
> Look forward to hearing about your taste testing 


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Aappa Kadai in Dubai Marina. That's possibly the best South Indian restaurant that you can come across in Dubai Marina.
> 
> I've never been but my cousin loves this place! Try it and let me know what you think.
> 
> Best South indian restaurant in dubai | Aappakadai | Karama | Discovery gardens | Dubai marina | Chennai


Thanks, I've been ordering from Curry Box out of Discovery Gardens and they can take over an hour to deliver sometimes, I will need to try this one!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

XDoodle****** said:


> Thanks, I've been ordering from Curry Box out of Discovery Gardens and they can take over an hour to deliver sometimes, I will need to try this one!


We ordered from Appa Kadai a few times. The food was generally good. But we used to struggle to get to the 35 Dhs min. delivery amount without overordering (amd over eating  )


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> We ordered from Appa Kadai a few times. The food was generally good. But we used to struggle to get to the 35 Dhs min. delivery amount without overordering (amd over eating  )


I just got back and needed something spicy to clear the jet lag cobwebs so gave them a try.

The food wasn't bad but I do like Curry Box a bit better. Delivery was a much faster 30 minutes at lunch time and the cost was about half of Curry Box.

I can see what you mean by meeting the 35 Dhs minimum, I usually order enough for 2-3 meals to keep for later but my tab was only 70 Dhs.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I do like Curry Box a bit better.


I had a look at their menu, unfortunately there is very little of southern vegetarian cuisine, but mostly the standard kebabs/chicken staples. For this I generally like hot'n'spicy, it's a small place in tecom near to where I live in the green so it's convenient. I will try this one as well.

The south indian cuisine is mostly legume based soups, with little use of onion and garlic and use of coconut/mango like in other southern asian cuisines + they have fantastic lentil pancakes (idlis), etc.


----------



## nishster (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a trade secret - take it from a proper south indian. There is this little hotel, really dingy place called Vasantha Bhavan in Meena Bazaar, Burdubai across from the Royal Ascot Hotel. It has a restaurant on the mezz. floor. Extremely decent and clean place, lots of families come. This place has the most amazing south indian, purely vegetarian menu I have ever tasted. Get the vada's, those are the spicy donuts flavoured with curry leaves and served with a side of sambar (lentil soup).


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

I would also recommend Venus in karama. There used to be an awesome restaurant called coconut Grove in rydges plaza in satwa.

Sadly that place was closed down. Good South Indian hotels are difficult to find. If you do visit kamat try the bisibela baath. It's amazing. 

There's also sukh saagar in jbr opposite the Hilton. They have nice udipi fare.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi friends, i found Appa Kadai at marina they supply delicious indian food.


----------

